# OZ Phone/computer Scam Twist??



## Diwundrin (Nov 15, 2013)

Got a cold call from a thickly Indian accented guru telling me usual tale of how his company was working closely with Microsoft and had detected a problem with my Windows program and ... ya da yada.  

 The twist is that when I'd finished verbally skewering him I did the usual trick that causes an instant hang-up response and asked for his phone number so I could consult with a person I know who is a computer expert and call him back.   

He gave me a phone number!    No doubt a dodgy one, and probably linked to something even more dire but a number nonetheless.

If anyone is interested, or knowledgeable enough to know who would be interested the number is
02 80735073

There was a warning on the radio today re a new phone scam but I missed the details so not sure if this is it or just a new boy trying the old one that's been tried on me twice before.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 15, 2013)

Maybe a psychological twist to the scam ..... 

THINKS (before hanging up):  They are prepared to give me a number:  Ergo, they must be legitimate.

I've tried calling that number for about thirty minutes .... constantly engaged.  No complaints about it on:
http://www.reversephonetracer.com.au/0280735073-phone-number


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 15, 2013)

I'll go with the psychogames twist I think, he   still kept talking, thinking I'd hear him out after getting a number.  Wrong.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 15, 2013)

Still engaged now.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 15, 2013)

Tks DB, suspicion proved I think?


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes, and at such low cost.


----------



## Michael. (Nov 15, 2013)

It is a worldwide scam.

*You will never receive a legitimate call from Microsoft to charge you for computer fixes.

**.*


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 15, 2013)

Michael. said:


> It is a worldwide scam.
> *You will never receive a legitimate call from Microsoft to charge you for computer fixes.
> **.*


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 15, 2013)

This one doesn't claim to be Microsoft, it poses as a Company doing 'security' work 'in conjuction' with MS.  Couldn't understand him well enough to gt the name, too garbled sounded like Univeradjoweir eowries if that helps.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 15, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> This one doesn't claim to be Microsoft, it poses as a Company doing 'security' work 'in conjuction' with MS.  Couldn't understand him well enough to gt the name, too garbled sounded like Univeradjoweir eowries if that helps.



*Univeradjoweir Eowries, LLC*: a legitimate company doing security work in conjunction with Microsoft Corp. Located just outside the West gate of the Union Carbide chemical plant in scenic downtown Bhopal, India, the company is renowned for their outreach program wherein they call a major portion of the world population and offer to fix their security problems.   

The company has gone through several name changes over the years. Originally founded as* BSOD* (Blue Screen of Death) *Corp*., due to public perception they changed their name the next year to *Wang Wiping Service of India, Inc*. The CEO, Mr. Swaminathan Wang, had planned that the name would highlight their virus-wiping programs but again public response was less than enthusiastic.

They can be reached at 02 80735073. Or not.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 15, 2013)

Another fun thing you can do it keep a whistle handy and blow that into the phone.

Or maybe an air horn.

Or if you don't have any ear shattering devices handy, I like to just put the phone down and then never get back to it.

And then there is this site, us old folks get bored, might as well have some fun.

http://www.solicitorsnightmare.com/


----------



## That Guy (Nov 15, 2013)

Keeping the world safe from phone scams...


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 15, 2013)

My computer has been warned several time "Your computer is infected" ...if I dont get this message then I'd really be worried.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 15, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> My computer has been warned several time "Your computer is infected" ...if I dont get this message then I'd really be worried.



Very true! I'd be worried that I had a super-virus that was suppressing all the _other_ viruses.


----------



## Fern (Nov 15, 2013)

We get similar calls often,hubby tells them we haven't got a computer. Dead silence on the end of the phone, then click.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 15, 2013)

> *Univeradjoweir Eowries, LLC*: a legitimate company doing security  work in conjunction with Microsoft Corp. Located just outside the West  gate of the Union Carbide chemical plant in scenic downtown Bhopal,  India, the company is renowned for their outreach program wherein they  call a major portion of the world population and offer to fix their  security problems.



Sounds legit. 





Thanks Fern, gave me an idea to torture 'em with.  "Which of the computers has the problem Ratjit?" 

I don't like that whistle thing though, that's overkill.  There are going to be perfectly innocent charity callers being deafened by demented old dears with a panic or annoyance tolerance level equal to their IQs.  Just hang up if ya don't wanna play with 'em.

This scam at least is suffering the same constraints that inflicts many businesses using call centre staff.  They can't find anyone good at it who will work for the money.  This last bloke was downright pathetic.  He was speaking slooowwwly, either to try and make himself sound more credibly 'nerdy', or to make himself understood at all.  He failed on both counts.  He was obviously reading from a script.  

When asked how he obtained the phone number connected to the computer in question he asked me to repeat the question! I did.  It gave him time to go down the page to the line about "we are investigating faults detected by Microsoft in the Windows op system"  So I asked how Microsoft got my phone number and did he know it was illegal?   "I beg your pardon maam??"...  honestly, this bloke was really lame.  50cents an hour would be money wasted.  
The first 2 calls I got were far slicker than this one, those boys knew their lines.  So did I. 

 

 The first Microsoft call I got was the day I moved into this house and the phone had been connected for about 2 hours.  My own relatives didn't even know my new number yet.  Gotta hand it to Microsoft, that's pretty impressive to get it so quick eh?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 15, 2013)

So far i have not had any calls like that, but I do like the idea of just saying that I dont have a computer, that certainly seemed to be effective, and instantaneous. 
I was also reading about a scam happening in stores where the clerk runs the credit or debit card for you and then asks if you want cash back. You may say no,, but the clerk says yes, and then pockets the cash. If a person is buying a lot of items, like Christmas shopping, they might not even notice the extra money that was on the receipt. 
Another excellent reason to ALWAYS read the receipt before leaving the store. Many times, and item is marked one thing, and rings up a different price, so I always check my receipts as soon as I leave the checkout line.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 15, 2013)

I thought of a whistle for the gazillion drug companies calling me, OH, but my daughter made me feel bad in saying they were just working peons like the rest of, doing what they were told to do in their job.  So I vetoed it, but for scammers....I think a whistle is very appropriate. 

So East India is now scamming as well doing tons of drug peddling....and I would bet the farm and then some -- it was a scam! I wouldn't give it another thought, Di, and my ongoing attitude is if I can't understand them or anyone is selling ANYTHING, just hang up. Sales calls are never a good thing, so I won't waste a second on any of them. But they count on a few of us seniors being lonely enough to listen to their B-S!!!

Oh, BTW, my ploy has worked to some degree in eliminating the majority of my E Indian calls.  I've gone from 50-60/wk to 2-3 a week and it was so simple.  Caller ID is a godsend and in my case it was only one thing they were selling all because of having ordered prescribed meds from Canada for several mos a couple years ago.  I may have saved a bit of money at the time, but I would gladly have paid it 50 times over to have avoided the onslaught of calls since then.  

I'm sure I told ya, but I'm so proud of myself with my success I'll repeat.  Those whose number didn't show up and had allowed me to block the calls required further thought. LOL  When a call came in "unknown," from an unfamiliar area or one showing (), I would answer *"Stop calling me, I don't want your drugs and I don't want your calls, so don't ever call me again!"  *All doneyelling it at the top of my lungs, and as harshly/hatefully as I can.   Then I slam the phone down w/o them being able to say one word.  I say the same thing every time and lol at how deranged I sound -- like a lunatic -- but it began working immediately.  After 2 yrs of unending calls all day & half the night, I was more than desperate and such a simple thing did the trick.


----------

